# Adaptateur ADC-VGA ?



## Mouloud (14 Juin 2002)

Bon, si j'ai bien tout compris :
Sur les G4 actuels, les cartes graphiques ont deux ports ADC et VGA. ca permet de brancher soit un écran plat apple, soit n'importe quel écran vga, soit les deux, soit encore 2 écrans apple, avec l'adapteur machin qu'ils ont sur l'apple store, qui transforme le VGA en ADC.

Mais si je peux l'inverse : 2 moniteurs VGA ? Y'a-t-il un adaptateur qui permette de brancher un écran VGA sur le port ADC ?

Par ailleurs, est-ce que vous connaissez un site de VPC bien foutu, avec plein de références et de descriptions ?
J'ai essayé macWay, ComputerBench, IC, MacPartner, mais bon, c'est super light. Y'a quasiement rien, et quand y'a, c'est du brut de référence...

Merci.


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2002)

Coté VPC, il n'y a pas vraiment de site bien fait (à part peut-être ceux de new-edge et de vpcshopping) avec suffisament de détail. Il faut se rabattre sur les site américains (dont il y a une bonne liste sur www.sitelink.net). 

Pour le convertisseur ADC-&gt;VGA je ne connais pas de solutions. Par contre, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a deux connecteurs sur ta carte qu'elle gère deux écran. Si c'est une NVidia il faut vérifier qu'elle intègre le TwinView, sinon cela veut dire qu'elle ne gère qu'un écran et que les deux connecteurs te permettent d'y mettre un  écran ADC/DVI OU un écran VGA.
Si tu n'as pas le TwinWiew ou équivalent le mieux est d'acheter une seconde carte vidéo PCI et tu auras un deuxième connecteur VGA.

Et même si ta carte gère deux écran, le coût d'un convertisseur ADC-&gt;VGA risque d'être prohibitif et dans ce cas il vaut mieux acheter une deuxième carte vidéo. Tu y gagnera en performance ...


----------

